# First Dr's Visit!



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

I just scheduled Fae for her first check up with a vet only ten minutes up the road from us who's name we found on the vet list. (Lucky us, right?!) She's going in next Monday, and I'm just curious if anyone has had any experience with this particular vet (*edit* removing name after returning from a less than pleasant visit ) or could give me a general idea on what do expect during this first visit? 

Thanks!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know this vet. Some vets will want to give the hedgehog mild anesthetic (in gas form) in order to do the checkup. Some people say to avoid it, others say it's ok. Quigley had the anesthetic for his first appointment and he was fine. The vet checked him all over, didn't find any weird lumps or anything that felt funny. He also weighed him and clipped his nails. We also talked for a bit about Quigley's care and his adjustment to a new home.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Ask your vet if their technicians know how to "scruff" hedgies. It is a simple, painless process for the hedgehogs that exposes their face, tummies, all 4 legs and allows the vet to do a complete check-up. With this being a feasible examination option, I still don't understand why some vets insist on gasing hedgies. For me if the vet office says they must gas all hedgies to examine, this is a big red flag. Gasing is only neccessary for x-rays, bloodwork, etc.


----------



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, we just got back from the vet's and I don't think we'll be going back. They don't seem to be as informed as I'd like. (i.e. Using a terry cloth towel to handle her whileher quills were flat back, and she was feeling mighty social. They also recommended adding bird food for a diet change, saying just cat food was a less than desirable choice) :shock: I've never heard of this. Seeds?!.... I think I'll be seeking a second opinion. 

Otherwise, Fae was pretty good, considering everything. Some things just rubbed me the wrong way. I hope we can find another vet that I feel more comfortable with. Any suggestions in North East Ohio for next time? :|


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yikes! Sorry the vet was so bad. I certainly would never go there again, just from the bird seed thing. 

Hope you can find a decent one nearby! 


...we need to start a list of vets NOT to go to. I think it would be very helpful.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> ...we need to start a list of vets NOT to go to. I think it would be very helpful.


I think we could get in trouble doing that. It could be considered slander. Random comments about certain vets in posts would probably not be noticed but a special list could cause problems.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I wonder if a way to get around it would be to make a list of Hedgie Friendly vets that gave great service. That way it would just be a recommendation based on a great visit.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe we could have a comment box for each vet's review and the people who have gone there can explain how their visit went?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think anything would be better than the sorely out of date list we have now. Making one that is easier to edit (i.e. not through someone who takes a while to get around to it) would at least help a little.

I like the idea of having lots of vets and then just adding comments for each. That way it specifically doesn't say "bad vets".


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It does seem to take an act of God to get something updated on hhc.
The new breeder listings was suppose to be completed on 2/10/10.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Why not just make a stickied thread? Everyone can post the vet they have used and that they like, and the first poster can update the first post according to location. 

I'd be willing to volunteer to do the copy/pastings and organizing. I come on here often enough :lol: And I'm pretty sure all the mods can edit posts as well, so no matter who starts it, the mods can still edit it. 

Maybe a few different threads on it would be good. One for the States, Canada, UK, Asia, etc etc

But ya, anything would be better than what there currently is available.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That sounds like a good idea to me. I know the vet listed for my area doesn't even see hedgehogs anymore so that would be great to have up to date info


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

We do already have a vet listing but it isn't very organized. I think having it according to country and then state, province. The mods, Lizard and I, can set up the provinces and states if an admin could start a new title for Vet listings Canada, Vet listings US and Vet listing Europe. It would be good to have them organized in an easy to find manner.

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1452


----------



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

I feel like I can trust the forum member's opinions better than this vet, so I'd like to ask about healthy weight?

When I brought Fae in they kept commenting on how small she is, how thin, etc. She's currently 320g and 10 weeks old. Shes quite the wheel-er, which I suspect is why she is not very rolypoly. She eats like a champ, and we never have had a problem with that. Is she underweight? Should I work to fatten her up? Or is this just their misinformed opinion?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hedgies come in all shapes and sizes.
My boy is only 320g as well, and he's over a year old, while there are others out there, that are over 600g. 

As long as her body shape is either teardrop/roundish ( ) or straight/runner | | then there isn't much to worry about. Though if she tends to be the runner type shape, you may want to think about adding one or two foods that are slightly higher in fat. Just because they tend to run a whole lot more and burn off more, thus giving them that sleek body. If you look from above and you see a ) ( shape, then yes, she is underweight. They should NOT have an hourglass figure. 

My boy is more round, so even though he is only 320g, he still has all the low fat foods. 
Then we'd get someone like LG's Inky, who is even smaller, yet needs the high fat foods to keep his weight cause he burns through it so quickly.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

320 at 10 weeks isn't bad at all! That is quite normal. 

Haha, vets love to do that... my vet is awesome with the health side of things for hedgies but is not as familiar with care and what is normal and not (or moreso, used to the fact that there is such a wide range of "normal") for weights. When I told her that I was trying to get Inky to gain weight a year ago (he was 270 grams at 2 years old) she got concerned and said that it was a bad idea because obesity was a real problem in hedgehogs. I laughed to myself, because I know Inky will never be overweight. It's a struggle to only maintain his weight, let alone gain. You just have to know what's healthy for your hedgie and hope that the vet realizes you have a great experienced community backing you for these aspects of care. Since most vets aren't familiar with the up-to-date care that educated communities are providing, it's best to help educate them from your point of view and let them help with the treatment of problems only. That's just my opinion.

If someone out there has a vet that is very familiar with proper hedgehog care, you are lucky! They are one in a very small number.


----------



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great support and information, as usual!

If the internet allowed it, I'd send you all little white coats with your names on them and stethoscopes! My vet has nothin' on you guys!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

FaesMama said:


> Thanks everyone for the great support and information, as usual!
> 
> If the internet allowed it, I'd send you all little white coats with your names on them and stethoscopes! My vet has nothin' on you guys!


Haha I totally agree! My vet sent me home with an immune booster supplement the other day and even though she promised me it was safe for hedgies and she had used it before, I refused to give it until some of these wonderful HHC people told me it was safe!!

I don't think there's such a thing as a perfect hedgie vet, but it doesn't hurt to try a few out. I had one for the past year at an exotics clinic, just because she's usually the one working. We spent many times arguing about nutrition and weight (she thought my girls were morbidly obese and that I should be feeding 100% "hedgehog" food). Then the last time I went in I got the other vet who works there (she's the clinic owner so she doesn't work too many hours a week) by some fluke and she's asolutely fantastic! She tried to examine my hedgies without scruffing them, and only had the tech scruff them to look in their mouths and clip their nails. She talked to them the whole time and told me how impressed she was with all the knowledge I had acquire from this site.

When it came to nutrition, I was all ready to defend my choice of feeding a mix of cat food instead of hedgie food to her, but the first thing she said was "there is no actual perfect hedgehog diet out there, I'm not going to lecture you on what you should feed" and I was like I love you.

She actually listened to everything I had to say and agreed with it. She knew I knew my stuff and as a result treated me as an equal. It was the best appointment ever (besides the fact that my hedgies are sick of course).

It's amazing how bad one hedgie vet can be and how good another can be, and that's two vets working in the same practice!!!

Don't give up in your search for a good vet, they are out there! And even if you can't find one I think the people on here make a pretty good substitute


----------

